# World of Warcraft oder Guild Wars 2 ?



## Tobias2012 (31. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, 

wollte mal eure Meinung hören, welches Spiel ihr bevorzugt. Eine kleine Begründung wäre nicht schlecht  

Gruß


----------



## DerpMonstah (31. Januar 2013)

GW2 hat keine monatlichen kosten, also das.^^


----------



## addicTix (31. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt World of Warcraft besser, auch wenn's monatliche Gebühren hat.. Werde bald wieder damit anfangen <3


----------



## Kotor (31. Januar 2013)

gw2


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. Februar 2013)

hab früher viel wow sehr viel gezockt von std bis kurz vorm release von lk hab dann bei dem Roten*keine ahnung wie des hies* noch ma rein geguckt und ich muss sagen... IT SUCKS!!! also wow is ja echt sooo grässlich geworden


----------



## XGamer98 (2. Februar 2013)

Eindeutig Guildwars 2 weil es nicht monaltich kostet und die Grafik X-mal besser/schöner ist die m.M.n bessere und individuellere Story und ein angenehmeres gameplay durch ein einfacheres  Interface. Der Minuspunkt ist das man am Anfang nur 5 Charakterslots hat bei WoW immerhin 10. Ich finde es sollte pro Klasse ins GW2
ein Slot zu Verfügung stehen, aber man kann sie ja immerhin noch freispielen was auch ein gewisser Anreiz ist weiter zu Zocken


----------



## _VFB_ (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch für GW2 gestimmt. Das Game ist einfach hammer und hat halt keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Es sieht zudem auch noch extrem geil aus.


----------



## Robonator (3. Februar 2013)

Guild Wars 2. Warum? Weil ich bei WoW noch nie Spaß hatte. Es hat mich bis jetzt immer gelangweilt


----------



## BlackNeo (4. Februar 2013)

WoW, aber nur bis WotLK (gibt ja genug P-Server). Da gibts schön fordernde Raids und es hat einfach mehr Content.

GW2 habe ich wegen fehlender Raids aufgegeben, die Inis sind da einfach langweilig mMn...


----------



## ЯoCaT (7. Februar 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> WoW, aber nur bis WotLK (gibt ja genug P-Server). Da gibts schön fordernde Raids und es hat einfach mehr Content.
> 
> GW2 habe ich wegen fehlender Raids aufgegeben, die Inis sind da einfach langweilig mMn...


 dazu muss man sagen guild wars is wie der name schon sagt eher auf pvp ausgelegt, sieht man ja auch daran das es im ersten teil pvp chrs garb die sofort end lvl waren.


----------



## infantri (8. Februar 2013)

Für mich ganz klar wow, die leute die mich für gw begeistern wollten konnte ich nur müde lächeln und gähnen die grafik ist mitlerweile kein deut besser und dafür das man kein geld dafür bezahlt auch begrenzt an möglichkeiten, wow kostet zwar monatlich aber dafür hat man auch ein bugfreies spiel das immer wieder mit neuen möglchkeiten bestückt wird.Selbst wenn 2 mmos ist zeitlich eh ein unding ^^

Zur zeit muss ich allerdings auch sagen das wow zu stressig wird es gibt so viel zu tun das man min 2 stunden am tag verbringt um seine pflicht aufgaben zu machen, ich nenne es mal pflicht arbeit die gemacht werden muss weil man sonst hinterher hinkt erst dann beginnt die spiel freizeit und begibt sich dann erst auf das worauf man lust hat was den spielspaß schon eindemmt.

Für leute die mit einem mmo anfangen würde ich auch wenn für mich gw nurn abklatsch von wow ist trotzdem zu diesem game raten da wow mitlerweile so alt ist das die user dort alte hasen sind die alles nur noch so abgrasen und neu einsteiger keine hilfe mehr bieten die man auf jedenfall braucht auch wenn das game mitlerweile benutzerfreundlicher geworden ist.
z.b instanzen grasen die leute nur noch ab und wer zu wenig schaden macht oder fragt was ist dies und das wird gleich gekickt oder belächelt wie man sowas nicht wissen kann leider alles schon erlebt womit die user sich nur selbst ein bein stellen wenn es mit wow berg ab geht^^

Desweiteren spieler unter ich sag mal 16 jahre wird es auf max stufe schwer fallen eine gilde zu finden die sogenannte raids 10/25man spieler machen da die zeiten meist zwischen 19 bis 22 oder 23 uhr statt finden es seih denn man spielt pvp da muss man keine gruppe für haben.

Und ob ich jetzt monatlich 13 euro für ein spiel zahle was ständig weiter entwickelt wird was mir jahrelang spaß bereitet oder dauernt 50 euro für ein spiel das nach 6 stunden zu ende ist und im schrank verstaubt ist mir das bissel geld echt wert.Ich machs mir da einfach und sag mir komm lass dieses wochenende mal ein zock wochenende machen und nicht feiern gehen so spare ich mir min 40 euro so hab ich das geld dicke wieder raus hihi 

MFG


----------



## abc00 (23. Februar 2013)

guild wars 2.
wow wurde totgepatcht


----------



## AllTernative (24. Februar 2013)

Habe früher WoW gespielt. In den Anfangszeiten.
Da wars noch super. Man musste wirklich Skills haben um etwas zu schaffen. Einen Raid mit 40 Mann Koordinieren um eine Instanz zu schaffen war einfach genial. Dann wurde es immer mehr Casual (und meiner Meinung nach) schlechter.

Inzwischen spiele ich GW2 und das gefällt mir eig. ganz gut. PvP Mäßig und Instanzenmäßig finde ich das Gameplay von WoW trotzdem besser. Aber keine monatlichen Gebühren und moderne Technik lassen einen das vergessen.


----------



## metalstore (15. März 2013)

kann man das Aussehen von diesen Quickpolls verändern, seit heute sehen die bei mir (wenn ich auf der PCGH-Homepage bin) immer so "vermurkst" aus?


----------



## Axonia (15. März 2013)

Ebenfalls WOW, allerdings habe ich mit cata aufgehört. Ging dann bergab. Schade eigentlich. Was hier so viele Sachen von wegen. GW da kostenlos ... Naja ich war gern bereit die 13 Euro zu Zahlen. Ich war immer zufrieden mit Support etc. Und bezüglich der Grafik. Das was Vllt früher so. Aber mittlerweile, auch wenn ich es nicht mehr spiele ist es echt für geworden. Musste letztens Grinsen als jemand im Forum schrieb. 
"Ach die IGPU" wird für wow reichen" 
Das war Vllt vor x Jahren. Mittlerweile aber bei weitem nicht mehr. 
Und den Vorposter vor mir direkt als fanboy abzustempeln ... Naja. Finde er hat total recht was er schreibt. Und ich gehe die Sache neutral an, denn ich spiele es selber nicht mehr. Und sehe auch keinen Sinn dahinter, GW schlecht zu machen. 
Just my 2cents


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (15. März 2013)

Beides gespielt - beides geliebt.
Nur bei Guild Wars 2 wars mehr ein One-Night-Stand, während WoW eine längere Beziehung wurde und ist.
Guild Wars 2 mag zwar innovativ sein, aber gegen so einen riesigen Content wie WoW ihn bietet, kommt es nicht gegenan.
Was ich am meisten in GW2 vermisse, sind die ganzen Mounts


----------



## max00 (18. März 2013)

GW2, wobei ich persönlich zu WoW nichts sagen kann (außer dass ich früher mit GW angefangen habe, da ich nicht das Geld für die monatlichen Gebühren hatte (bzw. haben wollte)).

So bin ich jetzt auch begeistert von GW2


----------



## KastenBier (18. März 2013)

Für mich liegt auch ganz klar WoW vorn. Das Spiel ist wesentlich ausgereifter und übersichtlicher, was bei einer stetigen Entwicklungszeit von nunmehr 8 Jahren wohl auch nicht verwunderlich ist. Darüber hinaus ist WoW, meines Erachtens, wesentlich performanter. Während sich Guild Wars bei mir immer derbe einen abgeruckelt hat während großer Schlachten, läuft WoW mit DX11 wirklich gut.

Generell ist Guild Wars mehr auf PvP ausgelegt. Wer PvE machen möchte, wird bei Guild Wars nicht glücklich werden. Wer auf PvP steht, wird zwischen beiden Spielen abwägen müssen. GW orientiert sich sehr stark am Open World PvP. Das ist bei WoW zwar vorhanden, aber längst nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Dafür gibt es dann aber Arena und Schlachtfelder, welche die geläufigen Spielmodi wie "Capture the Flag" oder "Eroberung" die man auch aus Battlefield kennt, anbieten.

Auch die Game Master haben wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als die in Guild Wars. Da so ziemlich alle Ingame-Aktivitäten des Spielers für einen bestimmten Zeitraum geloggt werden, ist es zum Beispiel kein Problem, ausversehen gelöschte Gegenstände wiederherzustellen, Ninja Looter zu melden oder sonstige Fragen zu stellen. Der ganze Supportvorgang erfolgt ingame, was umständliche Browserformulare von vornherein ausschließt. 

Das Ganze lässt sich Activision-Blizzard dann mit 13€ monatlich bezahlen. Wer Zeit für so ein Spiel aufwenden kann und möchte, und wem die 13€ nicht schmerzen, der macht mit einem Versuch nichts falsch. Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen dürfte wohl die alteingesessene Community sein. Ich kann euch nur empfehlen Eigeninitiative zu beweisen, dann helfen euch die Spieler gerne beim Ausbau eurer Fähigkeiten. Worauf keiner Lust hat ist, euch das grundlegende Spiel zu erklären. Dafür gibt es im Internet zahlreiche und aktuelle, von Usern erstellte Guides, die euch auch die Basics erklären. 

Alles in Allem ist WoW ein sehr umfangreiches Spiel, welches sehr viel Zeit verlangt. Wenn man seinen Job dann aber beherrscht, macht es unheimlich Spaß mit den anderen Leuten zusammen zu arbeiten und Erfolge zu feiern.


----------



## instagib (14. April 2013)

GW2

WoW hat kein PVP und die Interaktion  ist 0815. Click Click Click Click...
Da wird selbst einem Bot langweilig.

Alternativ gibt es noch Tera Online; das ist ähnlich wie WoW gestrickt nur mit dem Unterschied das es ein besseres/interaktives  Kampfsystem bietet.


----------



## Lord Necci (15. April 2013)

Der Kollege über mir scheint noch nie WoW gespielt zu haben.  

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum immer so viele auf der Grafik (WoW) rum hacken. Allein die Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel aus. Siehe Tetris.  Spieltiefe ist viel wichtiger. 

Daher geht meine Empfehlung ganz klar an World of Warcraft.


----------



## instagib (17. April 2013)

Lord Necci schrieb:


> Der Kollege über mir scheint noch nie WoW gespielt zu haben.
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht, warum immer so viele auf der Grafik (WoW) rum hacken. Allein die Grafik macht noch lange kein gutes Spiel aus. Siehe Tetris.  Spieltiefe ist viel wichtiger.
> 
> Daher geht meine Empfehlung ganz klar an World of Warcraft.



Ich hab die Grafik nicht angesprochen sondern die Interaktion (Gameplay).
WoW bietet nur ein 0815  Click Click Click Kampfsystem ohne jeglicher Dynamik.

In Tera hat man zu mindestens ein Hud sowie Mausinteraktionen und paar Combos die man drücken kann.
Guild Wars 2 ist ja auch ein "Action" MMORPG und kein reines MMORPG.

Für mich ist und war WoW schon immer stupide; vor allem dieses miese PVP System.
Da bieten 50% der F2P Titel ja schon mehr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7WI88DnE4g

WoW würde ich eher mit Runescape Vergleichen.


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. April 2013)

guild wars 2 !

wow pvp ist seit cata defitiv schrott.


----------



## Jahai (18. April 2013)

Bis aufs Endgame finde ich GW2 in allen Punkten überlegen, aber leider ist das Endgame bei WoW spaßiger für mich und auch eigentlich das worauf es bei mir ankommt. Daher erstmal WoW, aber wer weiß was Anet noch alles bringt, bei GW1 war es ja auch nicht wenig


----------



## oneberlin (25. April 2013)

Ich konnte mich bisher mit GW2 noch nicht anfreunden, es kam bei mir einfach kein feeling wie in WoW damals auf. Ich versuche mich heute mal in Tera, download läuft. ist ja f2p  (erstmal)

Lg


----------



## criss vaughn (25. April 2013)

WOW geht gar nicht, ist aber meine rein persönliche Meinung. Nach knapp 2000 Stunden GW1, habe ich GW2 derart entgegengefiebert, es konnte mich aber nie wirklich einfangen oder faszinieren, und ich habe noch nicht einmal rationale Gründe dafür .. vielleicht bin ich einfach zu alt für bunte RPG-Welt


----------



## Barthi666 (25. April 2013)

GW2 hab ich gekauft und mich seit dem zwei mal eingeloggt. Reizt mich irgendwie nicht. WoW geht seit Burning Crusade stark Berg abwärts. Allerdings gefällt mir WoW trotzdem besser. Deswegen WoW


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Mai 2013)

Da fehlt als Antwort: Keins von beiden


----------



## drebbin (14. Mai 2013)

Das Gruppenfeeling,Die raids,die handhabung,GestaltungsMöglichkeiten,battle.net....ganz klar WoW.

Der bittere beiGeschmack der kosten ist allerdings ziemlich Herb,sodass ich in gw2 eine kostengünstigere alternative ersehnt habe.leider fehlte das spielGefühl und da man an etwas teurem aber tollen mehr Spaß hat als an etwas günstigem was nicht so viel bietet konnte ich mich in gw2 nicht so richtig wiederfinden.

Ich werde gw2 wieder anspielen und schauen ob ich mich inzwischen wohler fühle,es kostet ja dafür nichts mehr.
Die Überwindung meinen WoW account zu Reaktivieren und dafür zu bezahlen ist sehr hoch...


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. Mai 2013)

[X] DIABLO 3


----------



## BadSanta92 (15. Mai 2013)

Beide Spiele sind ganz ok, ich würde aber sagen von WoW hat man länger was.
Oder man spielt Ragnarok Online


----------



## Jabberwocky (16. Mai 2013)

Ganz klar WOW, aus den vielen bereits genannten Gründen. Wobei ich es schon lange nicht mehr spiele, da mich das Kampfsystem einfach langweilt.
Von daher tendiere ich eher zu TERA oder Neverwinter. Da Neverwinter jedoch noch in der Beta fase ist, gibt es noch kaum Content.
Auch Rift kommt nächstens in Frage, weil es bald F2P wird


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt auch WoW besser, auch wenn es leider sehr unbalanciert ist, habe ich es lange fast nur wegen PVP und Arena gespielt.


----------

